# mei tai or hard carrier for hiking?



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

I am sure this is somewhere already and I can't find it!

DS is almost two and about 30lbs. I would like to find something for hiking this summer. We had an Ergo and it really bothered my back. I know there are a few choices in the Kelty-type hard back packs but they look so uncomfortable-please correct me if this is wrong! Do you think a mei tei would work well for hiking?

Another mei tai question:
I've been looking at the babyhawk site and noticed that sometimes the child has their arms up and free and sometimes they are tucked in-is this choice or does it depend on the size of the parent or child? Ds hates to be confined and would rather have it so his arms were free.

TIA
Lisa


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, I'm a die hard wrap/sling/Mei Tei user, but for hiking (I'm in SEa area too







) I go for a hard pack. It's just easier to stuff everything in the backpack part of it, and it really just distributes weight better for me. I'm about 5.5" and pretty small, and I carry our 40 pound 2.5 year old, and DH carries the babe







.

ETA: I don't like to wear th Ergo either, it makes my pants fall down in the back and never sites quite right







. YOu really need to try the packs on though, there are so many kinds. Go to REI, they are a big help, you can at least see what feels comfy to you


----------



## MollyandCleo (Jun 14, 2005)

Since the previous poster covered the first part of your question so well, I'll tackle the 2nd part.

Whether the child has their arms tucked in or free is totally up to the child. My daughter has always liked her arms out, except when she's sleeping. Actually, the way I can always tell that she is getting ready to fall asleep on my back is that she'll tuck her arms in (like a little turtle).


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Well in our experience, we've disliked the Kelty's but thought that was our only option for hiking. In the times that DH has worn the Kelty, he finds that his back is really sore after. I personally haven't put it on but it looks too cumbersome for me. My biggest concern with a Kelty is that once DD falls asleep, her head just lolls around. Twice, DH has had to walk, hunched forward so that DD's head would rest on his neck.

Since we do go hiking a lot, DH loves to take the ERGO. I'm also a big fan of it and find it super comfortable (I'm about 5'5"). I've had a chance to try on several MT's at the last NINO meeting and have found a few that are really comfortable.

Obviously I'm nixing the Kelty or other HSCs. I know many people swear by their MT's. Plus, with a MT you can use it outside of hiking. More bang for your buck!









And DD enjoys having her arms out. It doesn't make it any more or less comfortable for me


----------



## ahisma (May 11, 2006)

What about a wrap? Since you have back issues with the Ergo, you may have issues with a hard carrier (I do). We have a very nice one, and I absolutely detest it. I do, however, love the Ergo though.

But, a wrap will distribute the weight better, you can do various carries, and it will have more functionality down the road - after the hike. I'd look into a good one though, a sturdy woven, not stretchy or gauze.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

frame backpack. I love the MEC one.
DD hated the soft ones for major hiking because she was up against my sweaty back and it wasn't comfortable for her.

With DS I use the ergo for everyday wear, but if I ever get to the stafe where I can in a real hike again then it will be the frame one for that

tara


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i second the suggestion to hit an REI if there's one nearby so you can try the frame packs before you buy. they'll let you put your child in and walk around shopping to try it out.

my DH loves our kelty, but i don't. i'm just a little too short, and the top of the frame hits me at a weird place on my neck. (i'm 5'4" and have a pretty long waist). the other thing i don't like about it, from the child's perspective, is that there's not a super comfy way to fall asleep (vs. when they're right up next to you and can rest their head on you), and they somewhat dangle from the crotch, which causes them to want to kick their legs - a problem i never have in a MT or structured carrier since they are in a 'seat' with their knees about their bum.

whether or not a MT will work for you somewhat depends on what bothers you about the Ergo, since they're quite similar. an Ergo is basically a more heavily padded, buckle version of a MT. i find my structured carrier (Patapum - very similar to the Ergo) to be more supportive than a MT for long walks. i love my MT's dearly, but when hiking it's the patapum all the way. maybe try a different structured carrier? i've heard raves about the Yamo - a lot of people love it that don't like the Ergo. if i had the money, i'd definitely have one of those!


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I guess I will hit REI and try some there and see....


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahisma* 
What about a wrap? Since you have back issues with the Ergo, you may have issues with a hard carrier (I do). We have a very nice one, and I absolutely detest it. I do, however, love the Ergo though.

But, a wrap will distribute the weight better, you can do various carries, and it will have more functionality down the road - after the hike. I'd look into a good one though, a sturdy woven, not stretchy or gauze.

I hadn't thought of a wrap-know any brands?


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
whether or not a MT will work for you somewhat depends on what bothers you about the Ergo, since they're quite similar.

My only problem with the Ergo is that my back hurt after using it. Not sure why. I have had back problems before. Ds seemed to ride low in it-I'm not sure if thats why??


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samantha546* 
Since we do go hiking a lot, DH loves to take the ERGO. I'm also a big fan of it and find it super comfortable (I'm about 5'5"). I've had a chance to try on several MT's at the last NINO meeting and have found a few that are really comfortable.

Maybe I will have to check out a NINO meeting!


----------



## annelizabeth (Apr 20, 2004)

I would say if you are doing any sort of challenging hikes use a hard frame. Both my husband I have slipped and if it wasn't for the hard pack there could have been injuries.


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalulu* 
My only problem with the Ergo is that my back hurt after using it. Not sure why. I have had back problems before. Ds seemed to ride low in it-I'm not sure if thats why??

were you wearing the waist belt low on your hips, or up high at your waist? I always had to wear my ergo way up on my waist (think 80's style jeans!).

I have a Beco now and wear it the opposite though - low on my hips, and that is more comfortable for me, maybe b/c the body of the carrier is longer.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

Quote:

I would say if you are doing any sort of challenging hikes use a hard frame. Both my husband I have slipped and if it wasn't for the hard pack there could have been injuries
huh - this is interesting. i'd say the exact opposite. for me, besides my other issues with it, because my kid was up higher and away from my body, it throws my center of gravity way off, making me feel top-heavy and much more likely to fall if i was doing any sort of challenging hiking. also, because they're not snugged up next to me, they can move from side to side unexpectedly, which throws your balance off without warning. with a structured carrier, the child is snugged up to my body, and lower down, so it keeps my center of gravity more consistent, and they can't really move around like that.

i guess really the only thing to do is to try some stuff out and see what works. everyone really likes different things, and it's hard to tell what's going to work till you try it.

most places will take returns within a certain number of days - maybe just try each out for a couple hours and see what feels the best.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't have one of these but I've heard some people love them for hiking:

Sherpani packs http://sherpani.us/babycarriers.cfm

You might check and see if there is a dealer near you to try.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tamagotchi* 
I don't have one of these but I've heard some people love them for hiking:

Sherpani packs http://sherpani.us/babycarriers.cfm

You might check and see if there is a dealer near you to try.

Thanks! I hadn't seen these before and they sell them at REI so I can try one out!!


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

I too have heard great things about the Sherpani, but have never tried one myself. I really liked the REI brand pack, and it was much less expensive than the Kelty's. That said, I have a Kelty with all the bells and whistles, because I found it for dirt cheap at a 2nd hand shop in town. I agree that DS' head flops around when he falls asleep, but it also may be that we need to adjust the seat height.

As for slipping and falling, while I agree that one is possibly more _likely_ to lose their balance with the heavier frame carrier (and it's higher positioning), I can't see how a babe would be injured in it if you did fall, however in a soft carrier, they most certainly could be. Especially, if you slipped and landed on him/her.







Thankfully, I've never fallen with the pack on (DH either), and I don't really dwell on the possibility of it happening too much. We've found that walking sticks are helpful in keeping your balance too. Perhaps pick up one of those as well when you are at REI.

That said, for shorter hikes, I use my Beco, but for longer, and/or more challenging hikes I prefer the extra pockets, etc. of the Kelty.


----------



## newmommy27 (Apr 22, 2005)

well I am so a proponent of mei tais...to the point of which I own a mei tai company...we own a hiking pack that we registered for and have had since my little ones shower...that said the other day I went to go for a hike with my son without my dh...a complete anomaly...we trail run with a great jogging stroller but rarely hike alone...so I headed out with my 70 lbs black lab and my 30 lbs 23 month old on my back and about 15 min into our hike (we have a trail head about a 2 min walk from our house) I rolled my ankle (had an old injury there) and my little on was on my back totally comfortably saying "Mama owie, Mama fall down, Mama ok?" If he was in the mei tai I am pretty sure he would have been struggling and wiggling.

well long story short I was able to get up and myself back home...after a few hours in the ER it was not fractured but I was grateful that I had Jack in a hard pack and will not hike with him in anything else again.


----------



## mama2walden&luna (Jun 29, 2005)

We use a hard pack for hiking, it distributes the weight better and is easier on my back. We have a Sherpani and we like it a lot.
For around town, we use a Mei Tei.


----------



## maxmazmom (Nov 5, 2005)

We have a Tough Traveler and it has been great. I love my MTs, but for a long hike, I definitely prefer a frame pack.

I know this has already been said, but if you get a frame pack, make sure it fits. Our TT fits me perfectly. It is a bit small for DH (he is 8 inches taller than me) and it bothers him a bit. A friend gave it to us when her DD outgrew it, though, so he doesn't complain.









As pps mentioned, some children like arms in and some like arms out. Mine tend to vary depending on their moods.


----------

